# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  وصفات نسائية

## سندرلا

حبايبى جايبالكم وصفه جناااااااااان تقلل نمو شعر الجسم ومرتين وتلاقيه اختفى نهائيا 
هاحكيلكم الحكايه برضه 
طبعا كلنا بنضايق من الشعر اللى فى الجسم وطبعا انا ماسكتش فضلت اسأل لغاية مالحمد لله لاقيت الحل واحده كوافيره قالتلى عنها وجربتها لكذا عروسه ولنفسها كمان 
و علشان خاطر عيونكم هاكتب الوصفه :- 
طبعا هى طريقة الحلاوه التقليديه بس عليها شوية اضافات (دى بقى اللى بتقلل الشعر وتمنع ظهوره ) 
كوب ماء 
كوب سكر 
من العطار تجيبى حاجه اسمها فسوخ بمقدار حبة البندق 
مستكه مطحونه بمقدار ربع ملعقة شاى 
3 معالق شابه مطحونه+ نصف ليمونه 
كل المقادير دى حطيها على النار وافضلى قللبى قللبى قللبى زى مابتتعمل الحلاوه بالظبط 
وبس شيلى الشعر عادى وهاتشوفى ازاى الشعر قل من اول مره واذا لاقيتى طلع مره تانيه بعد فتره قصيره اعمليه تانى بنفس الوصفه 
انا عن نفسى عملته اول مره وبعد شهر ونصف طلع تانى ده لأنى مشعره جدا فعملت الوصفه تانى وشيلت الشعر ودلوقتى بقاله تقريبا 6 شهور مش شايفاله اى أثر رحت للكوافيره قالتلى هو بيغيب اوى لمايبدأ يطلع وممكن يقعد سنه مايظهرش خالص وأذا ظهربعد السنه اعمليه تانى وهايقعد سنه وهكذا وفى مره مش هتلاقيه خالص 
منننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننقول

----------


## aynad

متأكدة يا سندريلا انك جربتيه ؟؟
وصفة حقيقي جميلة موووووت
ميرسي حبيبتي علي مجهووودك الجميل دة

----------


## nana2006

ميرسى جدا على الموضوع الحلو ده سندرلا




 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## love for ever

سندريلا حبيبتي 
انتي فعلن قدمتي حل للمشكله دي ههههههههه
بس يارب تنفع يا جميل
تسلم ايدك

----------


## سندرلا

> سندريلا حبيبتي 
> انتي فعلن قدمتي حل للمشكله دي ههههههههه
> بس يارب تنفع يا جميل
> تسلم ايدك


انا جربتها في اول مرة تخلي الشعر يظهر علي خفيف
و بعد كدة كام مرة و تلاقي نتيجة ان شاء اللة

----------


## سندرلا

> متأكدة يا سندريلا انك جربتيه ؟؟
> وصفة حقيقي جميلة موووووت
> ميرسي حبيبتي علي مجهووودك الجميل دة



جربتة ايوة بس كل واحدة علي حسب نوع الشعر اللي في جسمها
يعني فية شعر خفيف /  كثيف / ال..................خ
ياريت تجربي و تقوليلي علي النتيجة

----------


## سندرلا

> ميرسى جدا على الموضوع الحلو ده سندرلا


يارب كلكوا تستفيدوا منة

----------


## tota159

حبيبه قلبى متشكرين جدا على الوصفه هاجربها واقولك النتيجه.... بس انتى بتقصدى كل الاماكن والا ايه

وعايزه استفسر منك على حاجه اختى الكبيرة بيطلع لها شعر زائد فى منطقه الذقن والشنب فى دكاترة قالوا هرمونات وجربت اعشاب مافيش فايدة ( عارفه نبات السعد ) كانوا بردة بيقولوا انها بتخفف الشعر الزائد

حبيبى لو تعرفى لها حل تبقى مشكورة جدا وما اتحرمنش منك ابدا..... وتسلمى وتسلملى وصفاتك يا قمر :f:  
اوعى تنسى تقوللى كل الاماكن والا لا ؟؟؟؟ سلام وجزاك الله خير

----------


## Zaloom

و أنا كمان عندى سؤال هو الفسوخ دة عبارة عن ايه(سائل ولا صلب ولا ايه بالظبط؟) و يعنى ايه بمقدار حبة البندق و اكون شاكرة ليكى جدا جدا جدا

----------


## نور الاسراء

السلام عليكم
 شكرا على الوصفه بس انا عندى حاجه مفهمتهاش شن هو( شابه مطحونه) لو ممكن توضحيلى تكونى مشكورا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا.

----------


## سندرلا

> حبيبه قلبى متشكرين جدا على الوصفه هاجربها واقولك النتيجه.... بس انتى بتقصدى كل الاماكن والا ايه
> 
> وعايزه استفسر منك على حاجه اختى الكبيرة بيطلع لها شعر زائد فى منطقه الذقن والشنب فى دكاترة قالوا هرمونات وجربت اعشاب مافيش فايدة ( عارفه نبات السعد ) كانوا بردة بيقولوا انها بتخفف الشعر الزائد
> 
> حبيبى لو تعرفى لها حل تبقى مشكورة جدا وما اتحرمنش منك ابدا..... وتسلمى وتسلملى وصفاتك يا قمر 
> اوعى تنسى تقوللى كل الاماكن والا لا ؟؟؟؟ سلام وجزاك الله خير


انا شخصيا مش بستعملها علي وشي لاني بستعمل الفتلة
بس هي كلها حاجات طبيعية خلي اختك تجرب و تجيب معاها نتيجة ان شاء الله

نبات السعد مشهور بيقلل فعلا الشعر في الجسم كلة دة عن تجربة
و كمان الترمس( المر) المطحون من عند اي عطار بيقلل طهور الشعر يخلط بأي حاجة يعني مية / زبادي / عسل 
كل الحاجات دي بتجيب نتيجة بس عايزة طولة بال (((( يعني الاستمرار )))))
وان شاء الله تجيب نتيجة

----------


## سندرلا

> السلام عليكم
>  شكرا على الوصفه بس انا عندى حاجه مفهمتهاش شن هو( شابه مطحونه) لو ممكن توضحيلى تكونى مشكورا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا.


الشابة المطحونة دي من عند العطار معروفة جدا 
واي سؤاال تحت امرك يا قمر

----------


## سندرلا

> و أنا كمان عندى سؤال هو الفسوخ دة عبارة عن ايه(سائل ولا صلب ولا ايه بالظبط؟) و يعنى ايه بمقدار حبة البندق و اكون شاكرة ليكى جدا جدا جدا



الفسوخ دة حاجة صلبة من عند العطار  طبعا انتي تطحنية او تدقية
و مقدار حبة البندق يعني شوية صغيرين قد حبة البندق

ملحوظة:- الحاجات دي كلها حطيها و انتي بتشغلي السويب

----------


## batata

كلها حلوة الوصفه دي يا سندريلا تسلم ايدك  :good:  

بس قوليلي لو البشرة حساسه بقي متاثرش؟؟؟ ومتشكرين يا جميل :f:

----------


## batata

معلش سؤال تاني كمان يعني الشبه والفسوخ والمستكه برضه نحطهم علي النار ولا لما نشيلها من علي النار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نور الاسراء

> الشابة المطحونة دي من عند العطار معروفة جدا 
> واي سؤاال تحت امرك يا قمر



طيب سوال تانى لو ممكن 
المستكه والفاسوخ موجدين بس شابه مالقيتها هل ليها اسم اخر وكيف شكلها؟
وهل ممكن الاستغناء عنها يعنى عدم استخدامها  هل ياتر كتير على النتيجه ؟

وشكرا كتير على مجهودك  ::no1::    واتمنى انى ما كترت عليك  ::'(:

----------


## سندرلا

> طيب سوال تانى لو ممكن 
> المستكه والفاسوخ موجدين بس شابه مالقيتها هل ليها اسم اخر وكيف شكلها؟
> وهل ممكن الاستغناء عنها يعنى عدم استخدامها  هل ياتر كتير على النتيجه ؟
> 
> وشكرا كتير على مجهودك    واتمنى انى ما كترت عليك


ولا يهمك يا قمر
الشابة موجودة عند كل العطارين

ومعرفش ليها اسم تاني
ومش عارفة ممكن الاستغناي عنها ولا لاء مجربتش

----------


## سندرلا

> كلها حلوة الوصفه دي يا سندريلا تسلم ايدك  
> 
> بس قوليلي لو البشرة حساسه بقي متاثرش؟؟؟ ومتشكرين يا جميل


بشرة حساسة عادية  كله ينفع ان شاء اللة

----------


## سندرلا

> معلش سؤال تاني كمان يعني الشبه والفسوخ والمستكه برضه نحطهم علي النار ولا لما نشيلها من علي النار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بعد ما تشليها من النار
اي خدمة

----------


## رشروشة

هجرب و هئولك ع العموم شكرا لتعبك

----------


## نور الاسراء

السلام عليكم

لقيت عند العطار شب بس مالقيت شابه قالى يمكن تكون نفسها بس اختلاف الاسم
ولونها ابيض وفى منها مرحيه 
كيف شكلها عندكم ياريت ما اكون ازعجتك وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جدا

----------


## همســـة حب

موضوع كتير حلو

شكرا

----------


## سندرلا

قوللنا علي النتيجة

----------

